# Sd cards...with numbers



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a lowrance hd7.. Sick of putting numbers into it...is there a good card with public numbers, all the bridge rubble and reefs that would make fishing a little easier? Along with good detail of the bottom.
Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bill said:


> I have a lowrance hd7.. Sick of putting numbers into it...is there a good card with public numbers, all the bridge rubble and reefs that would make fishing a little easier? Along with good detail of the bottom.
> Thanks


Go to blue water ship store in gulf shores/foley area. Call or go there and ask for Scott. 
He will load your sd card up with all the wrecks and artificial reefs that are public numbers. More than you will ever be able to fish. Best 50 bucks you will ever spend.
He put 1200 spots on my humminbird. And I have caught fish at every spot I have gone to.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Wow I née to do that!!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Could you upload those numbers from the SD card and then burn another copy ?
Or burn them to a new SD card from your existing one ?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Could you upload those numbers from the SD card and then burn another copy ?
> Or burn them to a new SD card from your existing one ?


He copies from one card to another. Bring your own card. And bring your machine or boat with you to make sure it works before you leave. The smallest card you can find. Mine is an 8 meg. It was hard to find because they are all multiple gigs now. 
It is for the area from pensacola to dolphin island area out to the oil rigs.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I've got a lot of these numbers, but it would save a lot of time and grief to have this guy upload all of them....Might have to check him out.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone ever buy the hotspots card for west fl panhandle? Any good?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Anyone have something similar for the Destin area?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I bought the Hot Spots chip for my son and it's great. It's loaded with every public number up to date. Even some on the bay.

They one I have is for Garmin but may work on yours. I have no idea if it will or not.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> I bought the Hot Spots chip for my son and it's great. It's loaded with every public number up to date. Even some on the bay.
> 
> They one I have is for Garmin but may work on yours. I have no idea if it will or not.


I have it and like it as well. Great for a noob like me!


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I just did some number moving (all manual but only a couple of hundred) in my E7. I had to do a software upgrade. If yours works like mine, once you have the numbers in the machine from the chip, the machine will let you download them onto another chip. Something that is a must if you are going to do any software upgrades which at least for my unit finish up with a factory and data reset that removes everything from the machine. Anything not saved to a chip for restoring is lost.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

tkh329 said:


> I have it and like it as well. Great for a noob like me!


Which one did you buy? I didn't see one for this area for the Humminbird.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Which one did you buy? I didn't see one for this area for the Humminbird.


I bought the one for our area for Humminbirds. You're right, I just checked and can't find it now either. I would shoot them an email and ask for it, may just be a mistake they haven't notices.


----------

